
Social Networks and Web 2.0 Papers at WWW 2009 - Anon84
http://datamining.typepad.com/data_mining/2009/02/social-networks-and-web-20-papers-at-www-2009.html
======
satyajit
That's a great listing of topics. Do they usually post the recordings of these
anywhere (or are they going to, this year?)? I am sure a lot of us wking in
the Web2.0 area would like to hear it.

